# Fish Ignoring Lures



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Last night I was fishing in Lynnhaven Inlet when a school of fish came by popping mullet. I threw nine lures and they were ignored or just bumped. Red fin, Zoom, Mirrolure, Storm, Hogy, RatLTrap, Manns mullet, Gotcha shad. Finally I caught a schoolie striper on a Mirrolure but by then the action had come and gone. 

I would appreciate any suggestions for when this occurs. Downsize? Supersize?
Bait? Thanks!


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the report Phil. Maybe they just had to much of the real thing in there face to bother with your lures ? It's still weird though because I have thrown lures in alot of feeding fish before and they normally bite so i'm not sure. You know me though I like to go with the real thing as much as possible. When you going back down there ?


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

Match the Hatch


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

get some mullet plugs and that should be it


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

top dog and walk it.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Kroc. 2 1/2


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Will bring a Top Dog, Top Dog Jr. and Kroc. Spoon. I did try a Top Dog Jr. tonight but there weren't many fish popping bait so nothing hit it.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Get some smaller kastmasters also. Kroc will work/sink slower. The Kmaster is a faster lure.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

could have been to too much competition of live bait in the water...


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I think Juan is right...the fish were too full from tasty live bait! Was thinking about fishing bait like a lure!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Storm eels work good too! Also, the tried true, through and through....gold/silver sppon!


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Try a suspending lure (like a mirrolure suspending mullet) Cast it and let it sit. very slow motion... might get more attention because its moving differently then the other baits fleeing for life. Hold on... hits feel like a freight train.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Ever try plastics or swimbaits with a bucktail fly teaser ?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Zero, 
I have a Mirrolure Catch 2000 but have never caught anything on it... when the current is moving the lure doesn't have time to sit. Maybe if the current slows it may be more effective.

Thomas,
Never tried a fly teaser but have been interested in trying one. Will read up on it and give it a try. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Cast net ..............


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Heres the thing about schools of bait, your cometing with thousands os other fish the predators choose from to eat. You have to make your lure differeentiate, but not too much. Lab tests show that fish go for the odd man out. If it was say "3 inch mullet, I'd use a "3 mullet lure with some extra colour. And keep changing until you get the one.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

take that red fin and slowly crawl it along the surface on the outside edgesof the mullet pod. MAKE SURE YOU FISH THE EDGES OF THE POD AND NOT THRU THE MIDDLE. This is very important. The fish will corrall the bait from the sides and look for the stragglers and injured/wounded on the edges of the pod of bait. 

If you think you are reeling the red fin too slow then reel slower. You want it to be slowly wobbling on top...just like a mullet that just got blasted by a bass and barely got away and that is struggling to swim...easy target


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

There have been schools of very big Mullet (20"+) acting like feeding fish.
I've heard of fishermen beating the water to a froth only to discover that they've been throwing to Mullet which seldom takes a lure.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Dyhard,
Several years ago I was fortunate enough to see a huge school of big mullet in shallow water. It was on the old pier at TCC that was eventually destroyed by Hurricane Isabel. There were probably a couple hundred mullet just milling around and I watched them for a while. I did try catching one with lures to no avail.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Dyhard,
> Several years ago I was fortunate enough to see a huge school of big mullet in shallow water. It was on the old pier at TCC that was eventually destroyed by Hurricane Isabel. There were probably a couple hundred mullet just milling around and I watched them for a while. I did try catching one with lures to no avail.


Near Broad Bay, I threw a cast net over one of these Mullet pods. It so full that it took two fairly large guys to bring it into the boat. All 20" to 25" long.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Also try "speck" rigs.


----------

